# Looking for some potty training help for me...



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

Rokko here. WOOF!

My owner thinks I have an issue with peeing in my crate. I don't think it is an issue since I am only 10 weeks old, but I could tell he is getting annoyed at me. Last night I peed in my crate 4 times! Twice while there was no bedding in the crate since it was in the big white washing box. Two of these times the door was open so I just walked right in, peed and then walked right out. I am not sure how he knew. I think he has super hearing because he came over right away and scolded me. He usually lets me out twice in the middle of the night, but last night I decided to play a joke on him and when he woke up to let me out, I pretended I didn't need to go so he put me back to bed. I waited about 40 minutes or so, then I made a nice big yellow spot on my bedding. I don't understand why he doesn't think this is funny? Maybe it is because he wants me to spell my name when I pee, but I thought I could only do that in the snow. 

During the day I am in my exercise pen with my crate closed (I guess he doesn't trust me) and he comes home two times during the day to let me out to do my business and munch on some grass and we eat. Sometimes I pee in my exercise pen, sometimes I wait and go outside. He really gets excited when I pee outside. I really hope he has other things to get excited about... When he gets home after work he lets me out and we play a little bit, I get to eat and then we go out and play some more. He has a very simple vocabulary. I think he only knows a few words like sit, stay and come. Poor guy, I feel sorry for him. I really hope he learns to bark soon so we could communicate better.

Anyway, any tips for me to make him proud? I really don't want to pee on my bedding in my crate anymore.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds very frustrating - not sure we're going to be much help. Ziva has not had one accident in her crate. When we brought her home we partitioned the crate off and only gave her 1/3 of the space.


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

I would make the crate much smaller. Partition half of it off and make the other side all bedding. Also help the pup by taking his water away a couple of hours before bedtime to make sure the tank is empty before he goes in there.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Make sure you use a cleaner that is for getting rid of dog urine smell. That is very important! Also, take him out every 2 hrs untill he stops this behavior and make sure it is in the exact same spot every time. Make sure you reward him with a treat every time he goes in his spot. It will take you about a month and all will be well. If he is still going in his crate get him a new one that doesn't smell. If the above doesn't work, you may not be regimented enough so look at your own behaviors.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Look for the warning signs of an oncoming potty. My puppy generally will not potty near me, and usually seems to go for another room. When he looks restless and starts leaving the room, we go outside, and he'll usually pee. It seems the grass is a trigger for him to pee. If nothing else, try taking him out more frequently. Maybe every 45 - 60 minutes?


----------



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

He has had about half his crate available to him since I brought him home. I clean up any messes with a mix of 50/50 vinegar and water. What cleaners would you recommend? When I am home, we go outside on average every half hour or so. With about an hour of playtime in the evening.

About what age did your pup become consistent? Rokko is almost 13 weeks now.

I am trying to remain patient, but all I hear from my friends is how their dog never had an issue with peeing in the crate. They would come home for lunch for about a week and then their dog was fine to last all day.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Natures Miracle - it's worth it. 

http://www.naturemakesitwork.com/home/index.php

A quote from the humanesociety
"Avoid using cleaning chemicals, especially those with strong odors such as ammonia or vinegar. From your pet's perspective, these don't effectively eliminate or cover the urine odor and may actually encourage your pet to reinforce the urine scent mark in that area. "

The age of any other dog is irrelevant. Your dog is the important one. Be patient and make sure all areas are clean. Let the Natures Miracle sit on the spot (after cleaned once) for 5 minutes and then wipe dry. 

Can he just barely turn around in the crate? Any more is too much room. 1/2 maybe too much. Ideally he only needs enough room to lay down. Don't forget, no water or food two hours before crating. Make sure he goes before crating. Give him a Kong or nylabone to have while in his crate. At 13 wks he can hold it for probably 3-4 hours. At night maybe longer. If they get excited and play hard make sure they go out. Stay strong regimented and patient! Don't forget to reward him every time he goes outside so he knows what he needs to do!


----------



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent advice. Thanks!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Rokko,

A great piece of advice we got was to use a trigger word for going the bathroom. We use "go potty" and when Darwin hears that he goes. This is immediately praised! Now we can let him know when it is okay to go the bathroom and never say it inside. This has become extremely useful since now he goes on command!

Add that to all the other advice and I think you will be good to go!

Best,

K


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Rokko

Let's look at what you are doing well, and then maybe we'll help out yout owner.

When you went back in the crate and wee'd, that was a good thing. I mean, really it could have been on an expensive rug, but you seem to know not to wee on the rug.
The hardest thing about puppies, and don't take this personally, is that you only do about 4 things right now 'cause you're so young.
Let's see;
You play
You eat,
you sleep',
and you go to the bathroom.
If you're not doing one of the 1st three things, you're getting ready to to the 4th. You puppies are kinda sneaky that way, and fast . So we have to constantly watch you, 'cause the moment you're not eating, sleeping, or playing, we gotta get ya' out the door.

It was mean trick you played the other nite, pretendin' to not need to go when ya' really did. I'd have brought ya' back in, played with you a minute or so and then we would have been going right back out, and stayed there till ya' did your stuff. I'da faked ya' out, that for sure. ;D

Eventually your owner will learn some new words and phrases. A really good one is "do your stuff". It means go to the bathroom. This one really helps later when the Vet needs a sample to make sure you're healthy. This way you get out of the Doc's office quicker and can get back to playin'.

Let your owner know that you don't mean to wee so much, it's just your nature at this point. Eventually you'll be able to make it through the nite, but not just yet. Hey, he doesn't make it through the nite either does he without going to the bathroom. Right?


----------



## Rokko (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, Rokko checking in to give an update.

Looks like my owner is quite proud of me. I think we have come to an understanding. It seems like whenever I go outside and take care of my business he gives me something that is bright orange and it kinda tastes like a carrot, but I have no idea what it is called. I really like the taste, so for the past week or so, I have done ALL my business outside just so I get to eat the orange treat.

We are both a lot happier now. Thanks to all for the advice!

WOOF!


----------

